# What meterials are recommended for floorstanding base?



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

What materials have people used for floorstanding speaker pedestals? I was thinking that MDF should probably be avoided for a more dense wood that would be less likely to take dings when it got bumped by a vacuume cleaner or childerns toys for instance.

One off the wall idea that came to mind was doing some decorative routing on a cutting board and turning that into the pedestal that could be mounted much like speaker spikes...

Thanks for the ideas
Jay


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

What about granite plinths. Sometimes you can get lucky with off cuts from local headstone engravers etc.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive seen people fill hollow tubes that is used for the height of the stand with sand.


----------



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

Well I was thinking about hardwoods because I have a Roman ogee 3/8ths inch bit that I can use to spruce it up. I was thinking MDF might not be tough enough to take future abuse handed out by my 4 month old daughter. The same rationale has me debating making a metal speaker grill that could be removed when the speaker was being used to protect the drivers. Must child proof everything ahhhhhh 

Take it easy
Jay


----------

